# 20yo collection from the Netherlands



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

*Wouter's Collection*

Hey fellow detailers :wave:

Quick Intro:

I'm Wouter from the Netherlands and I'm 20 years young
Currently i am working in a car bodyshop learning for car painter (don't know the english word for it)

I still live with my parents so i can spend a lot of money on detailing, so i did just that.



















*Waxes*










*Gallons*










*Towels & Wash Mitts*










*Pads*



















*3M*










*Polishes & Compounds*










*More Poorboy's stuff*














































*Padwasher & Wash buckets*










*Karcher K4.82*










*Hydro 7000 Extractor*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking good mate.


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice it all looks too new ... get out and use it all


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Looking great!
Glad Foxxy sorted you out :thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Goede dag.


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Picture update! Look in the first post :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great collection! You could have saved yourself some £££ if you'd have bought a 5L drum of deironizer instead of the 1L bottles!


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

The 5L drums were sold out 1 day before i made my order, however i got my 5 liters for the price of the 5L drum thanks to Foxx


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

love those alloy bottles,sexy


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..like the aluminium bottle..


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good shall have to get some photos of my collection at some point :thumb:


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

The most recent addition to my collection:

Valet Pro Bilberry wheelcleaner
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
Wolfgang Deep gloss paint sealant 3.0
Pad reconditioning brush
Chemical resistant sprayer (gift)


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice collection.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice collection


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## orakolo17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic collection.:doublesho
The aluminum bottles were purchased in any store, or you did the printing on the bottles?
Are you a lover of Poorboy's World?:thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

do you have a business if not ,,, you should


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

I did the labels on the bottles myself 

Not really a huge fan of Poorboy's World, I started detailing with the PB products however i don't use all them anymore. Found other products for the same thing that work faster/better.

Don't have a business yet, thinking about i though


----------

